# Ulster Bank insurance



## overdraftman (30 May 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else has moved all of their insurance to one provider?

Ulster Bank are trying to get me to change to their car insurance and health insurance, I'm with the RSA and Aviva respectively. Have travel insurance with AVIVA as well but need to add Home Insurance as well.

Is there much to be saved do you reckon?


----------



## Jimbobp (31 May 2011)

I would think that UB are offering health insurance through Aviva also - their the only company that pay agents commission.


----------

